# hop! une devinette / troisième



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

Vous êtes de plus en plus rodés, de plus en plus forts, de plus en plus nombreux. Aussi, pour cette énigme :  j'ai essayé de corser les choses. Enfin j'espère.
Mais peut-être trouverez-vous facilement.

La devinette :

_La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film._


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Vous êtes de plus en plus rodés, de plus en plus forts, de plus en plus nombreux. Aussi, pour cette énigme :  j'ai essayé de corser les choses. Enfin j'espère.
Mais peut-être trouverez-vous facilement.

La devinette :

La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut trouver un ou deux films


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO.[/i]  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce un indice ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. * 

[/QUOTE]

Les fautes d'othographe de mackie entrent-elles encore en jeu ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Tu peux faire un résumé pour Barbarella ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut trouver un ou deux films  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce un indice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Les fautes d'othographe de mackie entrent-elles encore en jeu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Tu peux faire un résumé pour Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
non non


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

S'agit-il d'n film sur le jeu ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * S'agit-il d'n film sur le jeu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
lequel ? (je parle des films)
j'aide, je me suis senti ce matin d'humeur indicieuse


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
lequel ? (je parle des films)
j'aide, je me suis senti ce matin d'humeur indicieuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Celui, pour lequel mackie ne peut auditionner.


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Celui, pour lequel mackie ne peut auditionner.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films ...
... l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. * 

[/QUOTE]
Parfois la mouche revient...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que l'on devait chercher. Cela fait-il parti de l'enigme ?

S'agit-il d'un film en plusieurs épisode ou en plusieurs morceaux ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un des deux autres ou les deux alors ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que l'on devait chercher. Cela fait-il parti de l'enigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
S'agit-il d'un film en plusieurs épisode ou en plusieurs morceaux ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Un des deux autres ou les deux alors ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que :

MGM signifie Metro Golwin Mayer ?

MGZ, Mac Game Zone ?

RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que :

MGM signifie Metro Golwin Mayer ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que :


MGZ, Mac Game Zone ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que :

RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Faut-il trouver 3 films ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Faut-il trouver 3 films ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*S'agit-il d'Un film sur le jeu ?*

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*lequel ? (je parle des films) 
j'aide, je me suis senti ce matin d'humeur indicieuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*Celui, pour lequel mackie ne peut auditionner. *

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*non *

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*Un des deux autres ou les deux alors ? *

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*non *

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*j'aide, je me suis senti ce matin d'humeur indicieuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Es-tu sûr ?

Un des films à trouver a-t-il un rapport avec un sujet de la MGZ ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Es-tu sûr ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
de quoi ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Un des films à trouver a-t-il un rapport avec un sujet de la MGZ ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * j'ai essayé de corser les choses. * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien que pour nous ? Fallait pas voyons.


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Rien que pour nous ? Fallait pas voyons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si mais si,
vous le méritez


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *Aussi, pour cette énigme :  j'ai essayé de corser les choses. 

* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas peur que ça explose ?


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Trois films  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleu, blanc et Rouge ?

Si non, les trois films ont-ils le même titre, genre Prout 1, Prout 2 et Prout 3 le retour ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pas peur que ça explose ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

non pourquoi ?

en plus vous êtes bien partis

elle ne sera peut-être pas si difficile que cela.


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Trois films  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleu, blanc et Rouge ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Trois films  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si non, les trois films ont-ils le même titre, genre Prout 1, Prout 2 et Prout 3 le retour ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Films récents, en couleurs ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Les trois films ont-ils un rapport entre eux ?

Je pense qu'un résumé s'impose. Barbarella t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Films récents* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *  en couleurs ? * 

[/QUOTE]
le ou les-quels ?


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Le bon, la brute et le truand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah non....merde.... ça c'est un seul film


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Y a-t-il un acteur d'origine hongroise dans le coup ?

Un des films date-t-il de 1932 ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Es-tu sûr ?*

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* de quoi ?*

[/QUOTE]

D'être d'humeur indicieuse.

Les trois films sont-ils du même auteur ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Les trois films ont-ils un rapport entre eux ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

précise, question trop vague


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le bon, la brute et le truand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah non....merde.... ça c'est un seul film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben, non, tu peux le voir au premier, au deuxième, ou au troisième degré : ça fait bien 3 films


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un acteur d'origine hongroise dans le coup ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non (à ma connaissance)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un des films date-t-il de 1932 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

D'être d'humeur indicieuse.

* 

[/QUOTE]
je l'étais





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Les trois films sont-ils du même auteur ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Rambo I, II et III

Retour vers le futur I, II et III

Taxi I, II et III

Fais-moi mal I, II et III


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Les trois films ont-ils un rapport entre eux ?

Je pense qu'un résumé s'impose. Barbarella t'en penses quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense qu'il  vaut mieux ne pas demander, je subodore un non, mais je ne serais pas contre


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Des trois films, au moins 1 est en n &amp; b ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le bon, la brute et le truand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah non....merde.... ça c'est un seul film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non pourquoi ?

en plus vous êtes bien partis

elle ne sera peut-être pas si difficile que cela.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais attendre un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai bien retenu la leçon de la dernière énigme._


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Rambo I, II et III

Retour vers le futur I, II et III

Taxi I, II et III

Fais-moi mal I, II et III




* 

[/QUOTE]

non il ne s'agit pas d'une série


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Un ou plusieurs acteurs sont identiques dans les trois films ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense qu'il  vaut mieux ne pas demander, je subodore un non, mais je ne serais pas contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
intuition féminine ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Des trois films, au moins 1 est en n &amp; b ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Un ou plusieurs acteurs sont identiques dans les trois films ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Donc, 1 en n&amp;b. Les 2 autres en couleurs ou 1 couleur et 2 n&amp;b ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que les trois films ne font qu'un ? (remakes)


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

S'agit t-il à chaque fois d'un remake du film précédent ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Donc, 1 en n&amp;b. Les 2 autres en couleurs * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Donc1  couleur et 2 n&amp;b ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que les deux film dont il a été question dans les  enigmes précédentes, à savoir "Rien sur Robert" et "L'Avventura" font partie des films à trouver ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que les trois films ne font qu'un ? (remakes)  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * S'agit t-il à chaque fois d'un remake du film précédent ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
T'arrêtes de lire mes fiches toi ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que les deux film dont il a été question dans les  enigmes précédentes, à savoir "Rien sur Robert" et "L'Avventura" font partie des films à trouver ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
T'arrêtes de lire mes fiches toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne la ramène pas parce que tu tapes plus vite que moi sur ton clavier


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que les trois titres mis bout à bout font une phrase... ?

(Pas con, bonpat t'es peut-être sur la bonne voie qui va permettre aux autres de briller...)


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que les trois titres mis bout à bout font une phrase... ?

(Pas con, bonpat t'es peut-être sur la bonne voie qui va permettre aux autres de briller...)
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que les trois titres mis bout à bout font une phrase... ?

(Pas con, bonpat t'es peut-être sur la bonne voie qui va permettre aux autres de briller...)
* 

[/QUOTE]
_PLOUF !!_


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Les trois films ont-ils un point commun ?


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

La Dernière tentation du Christ ?


----------



## tomtom (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce trois film différents sur un thème identique?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les trois films ont-ils un point commun ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
précise


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La Dernière tentation du Christ ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Est-ce trois film différents sur un thème identique?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Trois films identiques sur un thème différent


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Trois films identiques sur un thème différent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Mais pourquoi vous parlez tous de trois films ?
Dans l'énoncé de l'énigme RV parle de deux films...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La devinette :

La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mais pourquoi vous parlez tous de trois films ?
Dans l'énoncé de l'énigme RV parle de deux films...










* 

[/QUOTE]

non il y a bien 3 films dans l'énoncé et j'ai répondu oui à la question qui demandait s'il y avait 3 films à trouver.


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

Bah oui,  ici  ! Alors 'tanplan, on a une faiblesse


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non il y a bien 3 films dans l'énoncé et j'ai répondu oui à la question qui demandait s'il y avait 3 films à trouver.  * 

[/QUOTE]

_"Averel, arrêtes de me souffler des conneries stp...!!"_


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que les trois films ont le même titre mais ne racontent pas la même histoire ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Les trois films ont-ils un point commun ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* précise*

[/QUOTE]

L'histoire ?

Le lieu ?

L'époque ?

Le nom du rôle principal ?

Le genre ?

Mackie ?

Le scénariste ?

La costumière ?

La salle de première diffusion ?

Une récompense ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que les trois films ont le même titre mais ne racontent pas la même histoire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'histoire ?

Le lieu ?

L'époque ?

Le nom du rôle principal ?

Le genre ?

Mackie ?

Le scénariste ?

La costumière ?

La salle de première diffusion ?

Une récompense ?


* 

[/QUOTE]

non à tout sauf évidemment mackie puisqu'il les lie dans la devinette


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non à tout sauf évidemment mackie puisqu'il les lie dans la devinette  * 

[/QUOTE]
Est-ce que les films ont un rapport avec les apéricubes ou les carambars ?


----------



## tomtom (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce trois fois le même film avec des fins différentes?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ce sont des films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Y a-t-il encore un problème d'orthographe ?

L'énigme est-elle liée à une qualité (?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) bien particulière de Mackie (à part l'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non à tout sauf évidemment mackie puisqu'il les lie dans la devinette  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais qu'a-til de si spécial ce Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ajourd'hui ses fautes d'orthographe ne sont pas en cause, n'est-ce pas ?

Est-ce son pseudo ?

Son avatar ?

Faut-il chercher autour de sa personnalité ?


----------



## baax (14 Mars 2003)

S'il y a un point commun entre ces trois films, ce point commum est-il ...

 Le réalisateur ? (ca doit etre non car trop facile)

 Le producteur ? (id)

 L'intrigue ?

 L'année de sortie ?

 La présence d'un micro de prise de son dans une scène ?

---


Les deux premiers films à trouver ont été produit, l'un par la MGM et l'autre par la RKO ?

Le trroisième film a t'il été produit par un de ces deux studios ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce que les films ont un rapport avec les apéricubes ou les carambars ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ce sont des films de gladiateurs ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il encore un problème d'orthographe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *L'énigme est-elle liée à une qualité (?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bien particulière de Mackie (à part l'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## baax (14 Mars 2003)

L'un des films est il une comédie musicale ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

est-ce que par le plus grand des hasard, on ne parlerait pas d'animaux étranges dans ces films...?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce son pseudo ?
* 

[/QUOTE] 
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Son avatar ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut-il chercher autour de sa personnalité ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne peux répondre à cela ne la connaissant pas.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Serait-ce lié à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je ne peux répondre à cela ne la connaissant pas.


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est le même en vrai qu'ici !!


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * S'il y a un point commun entre ces trois films, ce point commum est-il ...

? Le réalisateur ? (ca doit etre non car trop facile)

? Le producteur ? (id)

? L'intrigue ?

? L'année de sortie ?

? La présence d'un micro de prise de son dans une scène ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non à toute les propositions

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Les deux premiers films à trouver ont été produit, l'un par la MGM et l'autre par la RKO ?* 

[/QUOTE]

non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le trroisième film a t'il été produit par un de ces deux studios ?* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * L'un des films est il une comédie musicale ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que par le plus grand des hasard, on ne parlerait pas d'animaux étranges dans ces films...?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Serait-ce lié à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

L'un des films a t-il un rapport avec orson Welles ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'un des films a t-il un rapport avec orson Welles ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## baax (14 Mars 2003)

Bon restons clair !

Le premier film a t'il été produit par la RKO ?
La MGM ?
Un autre studio? 

Lesecond film a t'il été produit par la RKO ?
La MGM ?
Un autre studio? 

Le troisième film a t'il été produit par la RKO ?
La MGM ?
Un autre studio? 

Suand tu parle de "caméo" dans l'énigme, cela concerne t'il..

 Un acteur, possible alterego de mackie ?

 Un acteur, impossible alterego de mackie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un rôle bien déterminé ?

 Un personnage récurrent

 La gamme "produits cosmétiques" Estée Lauder ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un animal ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Citizen Kane ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* L'énigme est-elle liée à une qualité (?? ) bien particulière de Mackie (à part l'orthographe ).* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* oui*

[/QUOTE]

Par qualité faut-il entendre :

Position sociale, rang ?

compétence ?

Caractéristique intellectuelle ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon restons clair !

Le premier film a t'il été produit par la RKO ?
La MGM ?
Un autre studio? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
non
non
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon restons clair !

Le second film a t'il été produit par la RKO ?
La MGM ?
Un autre studio? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
non
non
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon restons clair !


Le troisième film a t'il été produit par la RKO ?
La MGM ?
Un autre studio? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
non
oui/non
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon restons clair !

Suand tu parle de "caméo" dans l'énigme, cela concerne t'il..

? Un acteur, possible alterego de mackie ?

? Un acteur, impossible alterego de mackie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? Un rôle bien déterminé ?

? Un personnage récurrent

? La gamme "produits cosmétiques" Estée Lauder ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Un animal ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non à tout


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Par qualité faut-il entendre :

Position sociale, rang ?

compétence ?

Caractéristique intellectuelle ?


* 

[/QUOTE]


essaye de préciser


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Un petit résumé ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un petit résumé ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

bientôt, avant de partir,
je suis en train de le préparer.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Pour un : "la guerre des mondes" ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Pour un : "la guerre des mondes" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Citizen Kane ?

Le troisième homme ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

T'as pas répondu à 'tanplan pour "Citizen Kane"


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Citizen Kane ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *Le troisième homme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui,
mais lequel ?


----------



## baax (14 Mars 2003)

Certains de ces films datent t'ils d'avant 1950 ?

Sont ils tous américains ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * T'as pas répondu à 'tanplan pour "Citizen Kane"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben vi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Luc G


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Falstaff ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui,
mais lequel ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ARGH !!


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Certains de ces films datent t'ils d'avant 1950 ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Sont ils tous américains ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui,
mais lequel ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Britney Spears ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * T'as pas répondu à 'tanplan pour "Citizen Kane"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'avais répondu, mais j'ai du faire une fausse manip
j'ai d'ailleurs été étonné qu'il me repose la question


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Falstaff ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

le troisième homme de Guy Hamilton ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
j'avais répondu, mais j'ai du faire une fausse manip
j'ai d'ailleurs été étonné qu'il me repose la question  * 

[/QUOTE]
Parce que je ne voyais pas de réponse tient...


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * le troisième homme de Guy Hamilton ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Britney Spears ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

le troisième homme de CAROL REED ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * le troisième homme de CAROL REED ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais quel film de l'énigme ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

[rien à voir]Stéphane Bern est un PUNK !![/rien à voir]


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui mais quel film de l'énigme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu chipotes là !!


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Dans les titres des films il y a des nombres ou des classements ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui mais quel film de l'énigme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vraiment si important ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui mais quel film de l'énigme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le troisième ? (au pif)


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vraiment si important ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Joue le jeu 'tanplan, t'es lourd


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans les titres des films il y a des nombres ou des classements ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vraiment si important ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Joue le jeu 'tanplan, t'es lourd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
t'es jalouse parce que je trouve des indices, NA !!


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Le troisième ? (au pif) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

GAGNÉ !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * GAGNÉ !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas l'énigme, je sais...


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

Le travail m'appelle et donc en attendant voilà le premier résumé.

La devinette :

_La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film._

La solution de cette devinette requiert de trouver 3 titres de films,:
on sait que le troisième film est le "troisième homme" de Carol Reed,. Mais on ne sait  pas grand chose de 2 autres, si ce n'est qu'ils ne sont pas récents, que le sujet n'est pas le jeu et qu'il ne s'agit pas de films à épisodes, ni d'une série, ni de remake. Les films ne sont pas du même auteur, 1 est en N&amp;B,
Les acteurs de ces films sont différents, ainsi que les thèmes et les titres.
Deux des films à trouver ne sont pas ceux des 2 précédentes énigmes.
Mis bout à bout, ils ne constituent pas une phrase.
l'un des films a été produit par la MGM ou la RKO

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tord et à travers.

Je vous dis à ce soir, et s'il y a matière, un petit résumé avant d'entamer la soirée.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Alors, pour le premier : "le premier homme",
Pour le second : "le deuxième homme" ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Y a t-il un rapport avec le nombre de posts, la place dans le TOP vingt des posteurs ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Je vous dis à ce soir, et s'il y a matière, un petit résumé avant d'entamer la soirée.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne reviens pas avant ce soir ?
Komment kon fé nous alors ?


----------



## baax (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans les titres des films il y a des nombres ou des classements ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Oui ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


Dans les titres des 3 films ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Alors, pour le premier : "le premier homme",
Pour le second : "le deuxième homme" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a aussi le huitième jour, je crois.


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

Par qualité faut-il entendre :

Position sociale, rang ?

compétence ?

Caractéristique intellectuelle ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*essaye de préciser*

[/QUOTE]

Le rang ou classement, Mackie est le second plus gros posteurs de MacG.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu ne reviens pas avant ce soir ?
Komment kon fé nous alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai trouvé les réponses, je pourrai remplacer RV avantageusement ...


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai trouvé les réponses, je pourrai remplacer RV avantageusement ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'était bien assez compliqué comme ça.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était bien assez compliqué comme ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vous fait un résumé : 
_Rembrandt a brûlé son chat.
Mais mackie a réussi a deumendait (c'est mackie !!) à Georges Perec qui était mort de le faire disparaître.
Antonioni qui était planqué, a tout filmé.
Bref il en a fait trois films qu'il faut trouver..._ 

Je pense que sous son apparente simplicité ce résumé recèle quelques informations importantes.


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je vous fait un résumé : 
Rembrandt a brûlé son chat.
Mais mackie a réussi a deumendait (c'est mackie !!) à Georges Perec qui était mort de le faire disparaître.
Antonioni qui était planqué, a tout filmé.
Bref il en a fait trois films qu'il faut trouver... 

Je pense que sous son apparente simplicité ce résumé recèle quelques informations importantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci bonpat pour ce clair résumé, qui me donne l'occasion de poser une question :

Le titre du premier film pourrait-il être, "Premier de cordée" ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que quand tu parles de caméos, on est en droit de faire un rapprochement avec un film d'Hitchcock ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que quand tu parles de caméos, on est en droit de faire un rapprochement avec un film d'Hitchcock ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ou plus simplement, avec Hitchcock lui-même ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que quand tu parles de caméos, on est en droit de faire un rapprochement avec un film d'Hitchcock ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que c'est caméo


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce que c'est caméo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Un clin d'oeil. Dans le générique par exemple (un remerciement à un ami) ou dans le film (apparition furtive d'un ami, un clin d'oeil à quelqu'un ou quelque chose). On pourrait dire que les apparitions d'Hitchcock dans ses films sont des camèos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, c'est ce que j'en ai retiré, je peux avoir mal interprété...


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Un clin d'oeil. Dans le générique par exemple (un remerciement à un ami) ou dans le film (apparition furtive d'un ami, un clin d'oeil à quelqu'un ou quelque chose). On pourrait dire que les apparitions d'Hitchcock dans ses films sont des camèos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, c'est ce que j'en ai retiré, je peux avoir mal interprété... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On peut dire que ton apparition sur les forums est un caméo pour faire plaisir aux modérateurs.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Je vois à peu près, et en profite pour poser une nouvelle question :

Qu'est-ce qui est indigne du talent de Mackie ?

1 sa participation active à deux film ?

2 les caméos ?

3 les deux ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

@ demain...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec le nombre de posts ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec la place dans le TOP vingt des posteurs ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 


Dans les titres des 3 films ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a aussi le huitième jour, je crois.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le rang ou classement, Mackie est le second plus gros posteurs de MacG.
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Merci bonpat pour ce clair résumé, qui me donne l'occasion de poser une question :

Le titre du premier film pourrait-il être, "Premier de cordée" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je vous fait un résumé : 
Rembrandt a brûlé son chat.
Mais mackie a réussi a deumendait (c'est mackie !!) à Georges Perec qui était mort de le faire disparaître.
Antonioni qui était planqué, a tout filmé.
Bref il en a fait trois films qu'il faut trouver... 

Je pense que sous son apparente simplicité ce résumé recèle quelques informations importantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est le film avec Simone Signoret et Jean Gabin


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que quand tu parles de caméos, on est en droit de faire un rapprochement avec un film d'Hitchcock ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ou plus simplement, avec Hitchcock lui-même ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce que c'est caméo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

une apparition dans un film soit par clin d'oeil, soit par amitié, soit par pub, etc.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Un clin d'oeil. Dans le générique par exemple (un remerciement à un ami) ou dans le film (apparition furtive d'un ami, un clin d'oeil à quelqu'un ou quelque chose). On pourrait dire que les apparitions d'Hitchcock dans ses films sont des camèos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, c'est ce que j'en ai retiré, je peux avoir mal interprété... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ça


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je vois à peu près, et en profite pour poser une nouvelle question :

Qu'est-ce qui est indigne du talent de Mackie ?

1 sa participation active à deux film ?

2 les caméos ?

3 les deux ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

1. non
2. oui
3. non

mais c'est dans l'énoncé de l'énigme


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * @ demain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

de plus en plus tôt.
les poules ne sont même pas encore couchées


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

1) les dix commandeements ?

2) Truffaut est-il dans le coup ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) les dix commandeements ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) 2) Truffaut est-il dans le coup ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

Je vous rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement de trouver les 3 films, mais de résoudre l'énigme.
sinon c'est trop facile


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Rencontre(s) du troisième type ?? 

(Je ne sais plus si c'est au pluriel : je n'ai vu ni le film, ni le(s) extraterrestre(s)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Et le résumé, il est où le résumé


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Rencontre(s) du troisième type ?? 

(Je ne sais plus si c'est au pluriel : je n'ai vu ni le film, ni le(s) extraterrestre(s)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Rencontre au singulier, tu peux encore te rattraper pour voir le film le final est grandiose, enfin je trouve. Si tu as l'occasion n'hésite pas, c'est beau


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Si j'ai dit ça, c'est pour le troisième type et aussi, entre autres, parce que c'est un caméo de Truffaut, il me semble (à moins qu'il n'ait un vrai rôle).


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Rencontre au singulier, tu peux encore te rattraper pour voir le film le final est grandiose, enfin je trouve. Si tu as l'occasion n'hésite pas, c'est beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je crois qu'il existe deux fins. A vérifier...


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Si j'ai dit ça, c'est pour le troisième type et aussi, entre autres, parce que c'est un caméo de Truffaut, il me semble (à moins qu'il n'ait un vrai rôle).    * 

[/QUOTE]

Il a vrai rôle dans le film.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il a vrai rôle dans le film.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà ce que c'est de pas être au courant : on raconte des conneries. Remarque, quand on est au courant, on en raconte tout autant


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà ce que c'est de pas être au courant : on raconte des conneries. Remarque, quand on est au courant, on en raconte tout autant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe, je l'ai vu au moins dix fois


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Fais gaffe, je l'ai vu au moins dix fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien pour ça : même pas besoin de se fatiguer l'imagination pour inventer des conneries dans ce cas, il suffit de se laisser aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(En fait, je parlais en général : de l'humanité dans ce qu'elle a de plus profond, de l'âme avec un grand A, un sujet bateau avec un grand B, quoi et toute cette sorte de choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien pour ça : même pas besoin de se fatiguer l'imagination pour inventer des conneries dans ce cas, il suffit de se laisser aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(En fait, je parlais en général : de l'humanité dans ce qu'elle a de plus profond, de l'âme avec un grand A, un sujet bateau avec un grand B, quoi et toute cette sorte de choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )   * 

[/QUOTE]
Mais enfin un caméo c'est une apparition furtive.
Dans le film Truffaut joue une bonne demi-heure !


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais enfin un caméo c'est une apparition furtive.
Dans le film Truffaut joue une bonne demi-heure !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tant que ça, es tu sûr ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais enfin un caméo c'est une apparition furtive.
Dans le film Truffaut joue une bonne demi-heure !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais, je te crois : j'ai dit que j'avais dit une connerie. Par contre, je reste en lice pour le titre du film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on attend l'oracle (il est parti à Delphes ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Et pour essayer de caser Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





évidemment, je propose "Farenheit 451"
En route pour l'autodafé


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tant que ça, es tu sûr ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui (toute la fin du film)


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mais, je te crois : j'ai dit que j'avais dit une connerie. Par contre, je reste en lice pour le titre du film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on attend l'oracle (il est parti à Delphes ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il planche sur le résumé et comme ça change à chaque seconde, il est pas sorti de l'auberge


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mais, je te crois : j'ai dit que j'avais dit une connerie. Par contre, je reste en lice pour le titre du film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on attend l'oracle (il est parti à Delphes ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais depuis le début que tu te foutais de ma gueule, j'ai compris qu'après que c'était vrai


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Oui (toute la fin du film)   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai, mais j'ai pas regardé le film avec un chronomètre en main


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai, mais j'ai pas regardé le film avec un chronomètre en main  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu t'es pas endormie avant la fin du film, plutôt


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu t'es pas endormie avant la fin du film, plutôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non, jamais, le film je l'ai plusieurs fois (moins que vingt-mille lieux sous les mers, mais quand même) et j'ai toujours vu la fin, quand les extra-terrestres débarquent, et tout et tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on en était où ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Rencontre(s) du troisième type ?? 

(Je ne sais plus si c'est au pluriel : je n'ai vu ni le film, ni le(s) extraterrestre(s)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le résumé, il est où le résumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
celui de ce midi est encore valable

et au train où vont les choses vous n'en aurez peut-être pas besoin


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Rencontre au singulier, tu peux encore te rattraper pour voir le film le final est grandiose, enfin je trouve. Si tu as l'occasion n'hésite pas, c'est beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui bon film


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Si j'ai dit ça, c'est pour le troisième type et aussi, entre autres, parce que c'est un caméo de Truffaut, il me semble (à moins qu'il n'ait un vrai rôle).    * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est plutôt un petit rôle, mais c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui on appellerait peut-être cela un caméo


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui bon film  * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel enthousiasme


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je crois qu'il existe deux fins. A vérifier...   * 

[/QUOTE]

il y a peut-être une fin alternative en DVD ou remontée pour la sortie DVD, mais il me semble que la version originale n'avait qu'une fin.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Fais gaffe, je l'ai vu au moins dix fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et l'avventura ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mais enfin un caméo c'est une apparition furtive.
Dans le film Truffaut joue une bonne demi-heure !
* 

[/QUOTE]

on dit caméo également lorsque le rôle est tenu par quelqu'un dont la profession n'est pas d'être acteur.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mais, je te crois : j'ai dit que j'avais dit une connerie. Par contre, je reste en lice pour le titre du film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on attend l'oracle (il est parti à Delphes ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

non à l'Hippo-sans-ciné. Ça fait 2 ballons de plus dans la maison.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

En tous cas, j'ai au moins appris un mot aujourd'hui : je n'avais jamais entendu ce terme jusqu'ici.

Et pour farenheit, alors ? y a de la parole là


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Et pour essayer de caser Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




évidemment, je propose "Farenheit 451"
En route pour l'autodafé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il planche sur le résumé et comme ça change à chaque seconde, il est pas sorti de l'auberge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si si, j'ai quitté l'auberge et je suis de retour parmi vous


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai, mais j'ai pas regardé le film avec un chronomètre en main  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais je crois que bonpat a raison, il doit y avoir 2 fins et dans l'une le rôle de Truffaut doit être plus conséquent.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ah non, jamais, le film je l'ai plusieurs fois (moins que vingt-mille lieux sous les mers, mais quand même) et j'ai toujours vu la fin, quand les extra-terrestres débarquent, et tout et tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on en était où ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai revu il n'y a pas très longtemps (20 000 lieux sous les mers)


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quel enthousiasme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l'habitude d'être laconique sur ce thread


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En tous cas, j'ai au moins appris un mot aujourd'hui : je n'avais jamais entendu ce terme jusqu'ici.

Et pour farenheit, alors ? y a de la parole là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

farenheit ? non


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais je crois que bonpat a raison, il doit y avoir 2 fins et dans l'une le rôle de Truffaut doit être plus conséquent.  * 

[/QUOTE]
en y réfléchissant bien, il y a effectivement deux versions, bonpat en a vu une et moi une autre.

Le résumé c'est pour quand ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je l'ai revu il n'y a pas très longtemps (20 000 lieux sous les mers)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que je l'ai vu dix fois, quand j'étais gamine, c'était Kirk Douglas qui me fascinait


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense que je l'ai vu dix fois, quand j'étais gamine, c'était Kirk Douglas qui me fascinait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi c'était James Mason


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

moi c'était James Mason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chacun ses goûts


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Chacun ses goûts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 









* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout ça pour constater que nous nous sommes égarés, où en est l'énigme ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Moi, c'est plutôt le capitaine Nemo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et surtout le bouquin plus que les films
(et là, je l'ai lu plus de 10 fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Encore que j'ai quasiment toujours trouvé des trucs intéressants dans tous les films qui en sont sortis (je ne les ai pas tous vus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : c'est plutôt un sujet qui bonifie les réalisateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais aimé que Jodorowski le fasse.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tout ça pour constater que nous nous sommes égarés, où en est l'énigme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ne me dis pas que tu veux un résumé ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Moi, c'est plutôt le capitaine Nemo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

donc James Mason pour toi aussi


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Et surtout le bouquin plus que les films
(et là, je l'ai lu plus de 10 fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'ai commencé par lire  l'île mystérieuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ceci explique peut-être cela


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ne me dis pas que tu veux un résumé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non je ne le dis pas, je le pense


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Sinon, pour revenir à nos moutons, il y a bien les quatre cent coups, mais à part l'histoire de la machine à écrire, je vois pas bien le lien.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non je ne le dis pas, je le pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon mais alors juste une MAJ, pas une nouvelle version


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Sinon, pour revenir à nos moutons, il y a bien les quatre cent coups, mais à part l'histoire de la machine à écrire, je vois pas bien le lien.   * 

[/QUOTE]

La machine à écrire c'est pas dans le diaboliques


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais je crois que bonpat a raison, il doit y avoir 2 fins et dans l'une le rôle de Truffaut doit être plus conséquent.  * 

[/QUOTE]

bonpat n'a pas toujours raison mais bizarrement nous n'avons jamais mis en défaut ses assertions...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bon mais alors juste une MAJ, pas une nouvelle version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On fera avec


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Sinon, pour revenir à nos moutons, il y a bien les quatre cent coups, mais à part l'histoire de la machine à écrire, je vois pas bien le lien.   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est une question ou une reflexion personnelle ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

bonpat n'a pas toujours raison mais bizarrement nous n'avons jamais mis en défaut ses assertions...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
ben voyons. au fait on m'a dit que le prochain MacWorld était sur iChat


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On fera avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ben c'est qu'il n'y a pas grande nouveauté du moins dans la résolution proprement dite


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ben c'est qu'il n'y a pas grande nouveauté du moins dans la résolution proprement dite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors tout ça, pour ça


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

A la demande générale de barbarella, voici le deuxième résumé.

La devinette :

_La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film._

La solution de cette devinette requiert de trouver 3 titres de films,:
on sait que le troisième film est le "troisième homme" de Carol Reed,. 
Ce que l'on sait  des  2 autres : ils ne sont pas récents, le sujet n'est pas le jeu et qu'il ne s'agit pas de films à épisodes, ni d'une série, ni de remake. Les films ne sont pas du même auteur, 1 est en N&amp;B,
Les acteurs de ces films sont différents, ainsi que les thèmes et les titres.
Deux des films à trouver ne sont pas ceux des 2 précédentes énigmes.
Mis bout à bout, ils ne constituent pas une phrase.
l'un des films a été produit par la MGM ou la RKO
Leur titre ont tous un rapport avec les nombres ou le classement.
Il existe un rapport avec Truffaut

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers, à son nombre de posts et à son classement dans le top 20


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * de poster à tord et à travers,

* 

[/QUOTE]

à force de parler de lui ça déteint...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

à force de parler de lui ça déteint... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

gloups! pourtant le "t" et le "d" sont éloignés l'un de l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'édite


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Voilà qui est clair, je vais y penser cette nuit, qui sait ?  l'inspiration...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Voilà qui est clair, je vais y penser cette nuit, qui sait ?  l'inspiration...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant ça tourne bien en ce moment


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

pourtant ça tourne bien en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Justement, il faut en profiter


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est une question ou une reflexion personnelle ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les deux
Est-ce que "les 400 coups" serait un des films ?

(mais si oui, je suis pas sûr de savoir pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Les deux
Est-ce que "les 400 coups" serait un des films ?

(mais si oui, je suis pas sûr de savoir pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

lorsque tu m'as demandé si "Truffaut était dans le *coup*. J'attendais ce titre par retour de post. eh ben non, parfois la vie réserve des surprises


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

Un début de week-end réclame, il me semble un nouveau résumé.

La devinette :

_La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film._

Pour résoudre cette devinette, vous avez besoin de trouver 3 titres de film de réalisateurs différents.
Ils ne sont pas récents, 2 d'entre-eux sont en N&amp;B et l'un a été produit par la MGM ou la RKO
Ce ne sont pas des films à épisodes, ni une série ou une suite, ou des remakes.
Le sujet de ces film n'est pas le jeu, et les thèmes sont différents, leur titre ont tous un rapport avec les nombres ou le classement.
Mis bout à bout, ils ne constituent pas une phrase.

Deux titres on été trouvés :
_Le troisième homme_ (Carol Reed) qui est le troisième film de l'énigme
et
_Les 400 coups_ (François truffaut)

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers, à son nombre de posts et a son classement dans le top 20

Je vous rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas uniquement de trouver 3 titres de film (ce qui vous en conviendrez serait trop facile) mais de résoudre l'énigme.


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

de plus en plus tôt.
les poules ne sont même pas encore couchées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Qui est-ce qui a fait la sieste toute l'après-midi hier, hein, humm ?!


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Après avoir fait les 400 coups, notre héro, Mackie sest accordé 7 ans de réflexion qui ont pris fin en 1955. Il na donc pu participer au casting du troisième homme parut en 1949.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Qui est-ce qui a fait la sieste toute l'après-midi hier, hein, humm ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben vous, j'ai eu du mal à faire un nouveau résumé réclamé à cor et à cri


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Après avoir fait les 400 coups, notre héro, Mackie s?est accordé 7 ans de réflexion qui ont pris fin en 1955. Il n?a donc pu participer au casting du troisième homme parut en 1949.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Après avoir fait les 400 coups, notre héro, Mackie sest accordé 7 ans de réflexion qui ont pris fin en 1955. Il na donc pu participer au casting du troisième homme parut en 1949.   * 

[/QUOTE]
C'était pourtant bien vu je trouve...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en doutais un peu, mais bon j'ai essayé.


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ben vous, j'ai eu du mal à faire un nouveau résumé réclamé à cor et à cri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On sait tout le mal que tu te donnes pour nous, on n'a pas voulu te bloquer la soirée...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pourtant bien vu je trouve... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

N'est-ce pas


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Bon, il reste encore un film et on n'a pas trop d'indice là...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

On sait tout le mal que tu te donnes pour nous, on n'a pas voulu te bloquer la soirée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

délicate attention.
je suis touché


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon, il reste encore un film et on n'a pas trop d'indice là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et une énigme


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Deux titres on été trouvés :
Le troisième homme (Carol Reed) qui est le troisième film de l'énigme
et
Les 400 coups (François truffaut)

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien joli tout ça mais "les 400 coups", c'est le deuxième ou le premier des films qu'il restait à découvrir ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien joli tout ça mais "les 400 coups", c'est le deuxième ou le premier des films qu'il restait à découvrir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

précise


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

"Le troisième homme " = troisième film
"Les 400 coups" = premier film ? Ou second film ?

C'est pour savoir, parce que je crois me souvenir qu'il y avait des indices différents pour les deux films, non ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * "Le troisième homme " = troisième film
"Les 400 coups" = premier film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * "Le troisième homme " = troisième film
"Les 400 coups" = second film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est pour savoir, parce que je crois me souvenir qu'il y avait des indices différents pour les deux films, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Une autre question...
Pour les caméos... Cela ne concernait que Truffaut ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * "Le troisième homme " = troisième film
"Les 400 coups" = premier film ? Ou second film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne comprend pas tes réponses...
"Les 400 coups", ce n'est pas un des trois films à découvrir ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Une autre question...
Pour les caméos... Cela ne concernait que Truffaut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'a jamais été dit que cela le concernait.
C'était une discussion en marge de l'énigme


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne comprend pas tes réponses...
"Les 400 coups", ce n'est pas un des trois films à découvrir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
si c'est un des films


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne comprend pas tes réponses...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois qu'il ne comprend pas tes questions ...


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
si c'est un des films  * 

[/QUOTE]
Alors je repose ma question...

Est-ce que le second film à découvrir est "les 400 coups" ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le premier film à découvrir est "les 400 coups" ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Et là, je devrais avoir un oui quelque part...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Alors je repose ma question...

Est-ce que le second film à découvrir est "les 400 coups" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et là, je devrais avoir un oui quelque part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas sûr, minutieux comme il l'est RV risque de répondre non.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le premier film à découvrir est "les 400 coups" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et là, je devrais avoir un oui quelque part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
même deux


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pas sûr, minutieux comme il l'est RV risque de répondre non.   * 

[/QUOTE]
même deux


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui/non  * 

[/QUOTE]
Pourrais-tu être plus clair sur ces deux réponses ?!


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pas sûr, minutieux comme il l'est RV risque de répondre non.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Je crois qu'il se moque un peu là...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je crois qu'il se moque un peu là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai l'impression que c'est un puriste, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pourrais-tu être plus clair sur ces deux réponses ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est clair, il suffit d'interpréter mes réponses, éventuellement relire l'énoncé et en parler avec barbarella (j'avais fait le même genre de réponse sur la comédie dramatique)
Je te rassure mes réponses sont les bonnes.


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est clair, il suffit d'interpréter mes réponses, éventuellement relire l'énoncé et en parler avec barbarella (j'avais fait le même genre de réponse sur la comédie dramatique)
Je te rassure mes réponses sont les bonnes.  * 

[/QUOTE]

dans le doute, je m'abstiendrai donc.


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

dans le doute, je m'abstiendrai donc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu boudes ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Essaies comme ça :

Est-ce que le premier film est "les 400 coups" ?

Est-ce que le deuxième film est les "400 coups"

Ca coûte rien, ça mange pas de pain,  si tu as un oui tu es content, si ces deux nons alors là ......


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Tu paries combien qu'il nous ressort son "oui/non" ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu boudes ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui / non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le premier film est "les 400 coups" ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le deuxième film est les "400 coups"
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

et je vous rassure : _ les 400 coups_ est bien l'un des 2 films à trouver pour résoudre l'énigme, à cette question j'ai répondu un oui simple.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu paries combien qu'il nous ressort son "oui/non" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
gagné


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu paries combien qu'il nous ressort son "oui/non" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est déjà mieux qu'un non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est déjà mieux qu'un non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
gagné * 

[/QUOTE]
Il ose même plus répondre par oui ou non maintenant...!!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce important qu'il soit premier ou deuxième ?


Y a -t-il deux versions des 400 coups ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il ose même plus répondre par oui ou non maintenant...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si mais si


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce important qu'il soit premier ou deuxième ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non (c'est beau comme un oui un non comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a -t-il deux versions des 400 coups ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce important qu'il soit premier ou deuxième ?


Y a -t-il deux versions des 400 coups ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

_Je crois me souvenir que les films ont tous un titre différents..._





Tu confirmes RV ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

C'est confirmé !!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non (c'est beau comme un oui un non comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On ferait peut-être mieux de chercher le troisième film ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ouiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On ferait peut-être mieux de chercher le troisième film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

et la signification de l'énigme


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et la signification de l'énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le plus important est-ce la signification de l'énigme ?

Est-il nécessaire de rechercher le troisième film ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Ca m'étonne pas qu'il faille tant de pages pour résoudre une énigme. C'est le capharnaüm !!!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le plus important est-ce la signification de l'énigme ?

Est-il nécessaire de rechercher le troisième film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut les 2.
3 titres de film sans connaître la raison ne suffit pas et pour résoudre l'énigme, il faut 3 titres.

Ensuite pour la méthode je vous laisse juge :
1. on a les 3 titres et on essaye de comprendre pourquoi
2. on résoud l'énigme et on cherche quel est le film qui trouve sa place dans le puzzle.

personnellement j'aurai une préférence pour la seconde méthode car c'est, à l'envers, celle que j'ai employée pour construire la devinette.
Et à mon avis c'est plus rigolo que d'essayer de trouver la raison à postériori.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca m'étonne pas qu'il faille tant de pages pour résoudre une énigme. C'est le capharnaüm !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

meuh non!
un petit résumé de temps en temps et voilà


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

meuh non!
un petit résumé de temps en temps et voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Farpaitement !!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Ou es le top 20 ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

"12 hommes en colère" _(rapport avec le procès SMG)_ ??


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ou es le top 20 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

il se nomme en réalité top 100 et il est dans le bar


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ou es le top 20 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
On le cherche encore...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * "12 hommes en colère" (rapport avec le procès SMG) ??  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il se nomme en réalité top 100 et il est dans le bar   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il doit plus être très à jour...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. 

La solution de cette devinette requiert de trouver 3 titres de films,:
on sait que le troisième film est le "troisième homme" de Carol Reed,. Mais on ne sait pas grand chose de 2 autres, si ce n'est qu'ils ne sont pas récents, que le sujet n'est pas le jeu et qu'il ne s'agit pas de films à épisodes, ni d'une série, ni de remake. Les films ne sont pas du même auteur, 1 est en N&amp;B,
Les acteurs de ces films sont différents, ainsi que les thèmes et les titres.
Deux des films à trouver ne sont pas ceux des 2 précédentes énigmes.
Mis bout à bout, ils ne constituent pas une phrase.
l'un des films a été produit par la MGM ou la RKO

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tord et à travers.*

[/QUOTE]

Lire les sujets de la MGZ pourrait-il nous aider ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Il doit plus être très à jour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est celui de la page 98 en effet. Donc l'indice n'est pas pertinent.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un(e)(des) acteur(s)(trice)(trices) ou quelqu'un qui soit à l'affiche dans le premier film *ET* dans le second déjà trouvé qui pourrait nous aider dans notre raisonnement pour trouver l'énigme ?

_Je ne sais pas si ma question est claire mais tentons le coup..._


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Lire les sujets de la MGZ pourrait-il nous aider ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

non

pourquoi, as-tu pris un vieux résumé et non le dernier


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non

pourquoi, as-tu pris un vieux résumé et non le dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Parce qu'on fait des fouilles dans le thread pour retrouver certains indices. 'est-ce pas barb ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un(e)(des) acteur(s)(trice)(trices) ou quelqu'un qui soit à l'affiche dans le premier film ET dans le second déjà trouvé qui pourrait nous aider dans notre raisonnement pour trouver l'énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Les 7 mercenaires ? Pour 5000 dollars de plus ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un western ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Les 7 mercenaires ? Pour 5000 dollars de plus ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un western ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Parce qu'on fait des fouilles dans le thread pour retrouver certains indices. 'est-ce pas barb ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien obligé, faute de résumé


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Les 7 mercenaires ? Pour 5000 dollars de plus ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
ben alors ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On se laisse prendre au jeu ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a "two" dans le titre ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Une histoire de marin ?

Une histoire de sous-marin ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a "two" dans le titre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ou le mot "deux" si c'est le titre en français ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que MGZ peut signifier autre chose que MacGameZone?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Y a t'il un rapport avec le JAPON (ou la culture japonaise) si cher(e) à mackie ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film de "GEEKS" ?!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui répond aux questions ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film sur le sport automobile ?


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'évoquer Aldo Maccione peut faire avancer la résolution de l'énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'évoquer Aldo Maccione peut faire avancer la résolution de l'énigme ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Persévère, un jour tu auras un oui


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui répond aux questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_chuuuuuut..._ 
Il est pas mignon tout plein quand il dort ?...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

*boOUUH !!*


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que dans ce film, le premier rôle est joué par un ascenceur?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

J'ai bon là ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

1/Est-ce que cà a un rapport avec Casimir ?

2/Est-ce que çà a un rapport avec Olivier (Cam et Olivier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

3/Est-ce que çà a un rapport ave le ni oui ni non ? Dans ce cas, tout le monde a paumé !

4/Est ce que celà a un rapport avec la choucroute (expression chère à notre animal ?

5/Est ce que celà a un rapport avec le flood ? Si tu réponds non, alors je me demande bien ce que vous faites dans le coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







6/Est-ce que je peux rester ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Bon je reviendrais à la fin de la sieste ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

6/Est-ce que je peux rester ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as intérêt sinon on vient plus au Burger !!


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'as intérêt sinon on vient plus au Burger !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as pas de news pour :


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

ben nan. C'est RV qui a la fiche, pas moi...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il faut prendre RdV pour avoir des réponses ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bien obligé, faute de résumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oh mon résumé de ce matin, il est à jour à part ce que tu viens de trouver.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
ben alors ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On se laisse prendre au jeu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

on dirait


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a "two" dans le titre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Une histoire de marin ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Une histoire de sous-marin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

ou le mot "deux" si c'est le titre en français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que MGZ peut signifier autre chose que MacGameZone?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y a t'il un rapport avec le JAPON (ou la culture japonaise) si cher(e) à mackie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film de "GEEKS" ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

2 ?

200 ?

2000 ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui répond aux questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film sur le sport automobile ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'évoquer Aldo Maccione peut faire avancer la résolution de l'énigme ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Persévère, un jour tu auras un oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

chuuuuuut... 
Il est pas mignon tout plein quand il dort ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouuuiiiiiii!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que dans ce film, le premier rôle est joué par un ascenceur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film de Kubrick ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * J'ai bon là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 1/Est-ce que cà a un rapport avec Casimir ?

2/Est-ce que çà a un rapport avec Olivier (Cam et Olivier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

3/Est-ce que çà a un rapport ave le ni oui ni non ? Dans ce cas, tout le monde a paumé !

4/Est ce que celà a un rapport avec la choucroute (expression chère à notre animal ?

5/Est ce que celà a un rapport avec le flood ? Si tu réponds non, alors je me demande bien ce que vous faites dans le coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







6/Est-ce que je peux rester ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

1/ non
2/ non
3/ non
4/ non
5/ non
6/ oui


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Le post de bonpat (#334734) vient de disparaitre...!!...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Bon je reviendrais à la fin de la sieste ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on ne peut plus faire ses courses


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * ben nan. C'est RV qui a la fiche, pas moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

eh oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il faut prendre RdV pour avoir des réponses ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non je suis rentré


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

on ne peut plus faire ses courses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais dans ce cas, on laisse un mot sur la porte...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 2 ?

200 ?

2000 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non
non
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film de Kubrick ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film de Kubrick ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

"2001 : l'odyssée de l'espace" ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le post de bonpat (#334734) vient de disparaitre...!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

faut le signaler dans le dossier concerné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'ai bien peur qu'on ait jamais d'explication


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui mais dans ce cas, on laisse un mot sur la porte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai que j'aurai pu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais vous avez été productifs


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

faut le signaler dans le dossier concerné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'ai bien peur qu'on ait jamais d'explication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
De toute mannière, il faut toujours qu'il se fasse remarquer celui-là...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"2001 : l'odyssée de l'espace" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

maintenant, reste à résoudre l'énigme.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui

maintenant, reste à résoudre l'énigme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et meeeeeeeeerde !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_bon, c'est l'heure de mon miam, je repasse tout à l'heure..._


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et meeeeeeeeerde !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon, c'est l'heure de mon miam, je repasse tout à l'heure...



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu manges tôt


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

Il me semble qu'à ce stade un résumé s'impose afin de ne garder que l'essentiel

La devinette :

_La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film._

Pour résoudre cette devinette, vous aviez besoin de trouver 3 titres de film. C'est fait.
_Le troisième homme_ (Carol Reed) qui est le troisième film de l'énigme.
et les deux autres :
_Les 400 coups_ (François truffaut)
_2001 l'odyssée de l'espace_ (Stanley Kubrick)

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

Je vous rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas uniquement de trouver 3 titres de film (ce qui vous en conviendrez serait trop facile et d'ailleurs c'est fait)) mais de résoudre l'énigme.


L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers, à son nombre de posts et a son classement dans le top 20 (qui se nomme en réalité le top 100).


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

quand je ne suis pas là je ne suis pas indiqué dans ceux qui sont en ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si d'aventure j'oublie le mot sur la porte


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu manges tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faut bien, s'il veut se coucher à 21h00


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * quand je ne suis pas là je ne suis pas indiqué dans ceux qui sont en ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




si d'aventure j'oublie le mot sur la porte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand tu ferme ton navigateur, tu restes répertorié en ligne pendant 1 à 10 minutes ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu manges tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Avant, c'est pas cuit, après, c'est brûlé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et pis d'abord, j't'en pose, moi, des questions ?_


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

faut bien, s'il veut se coucher à 21h00  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Au lieu de faire le malin, aides-nous plutôt à trouver l'énigme toi.


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

Faut-il reconstituer une ou plusieurs phrases??


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Si tu veux, bonpat, RV m'a laissé deux trois indices pour toi...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Bon alors... Où qu'elle est encore barrée cette foutue énigme...?!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

L'énigme a t-elle un lien avec les personnes ayant autorité sur MacG ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Quand tu ferme ton navigateur, tu restes répertorié en ligne pendant 1 à 10 minutes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne suis jamais là pour le voir


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Ohlala faudrait faire du plein temps avec ce truc j'y comprend plus rien, alors maintenant avec les trois films on peut résoudre l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Avant, c'est pas cuit, après, c'est brûlé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis d'abord, j't'en pose, moi, des questions ?









* 

[/QUOTE]
et au milieu c'est tout bon


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Il me semble qu'à ce stade un résumé s'impose afin de ne garder que l'essentiel

La devinette :

La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film.

Pour résoudre cette devinette, vous aviez besoin de trouver 3 titres de film. C'est fait.
Le troisième homme (Carol Reed) qui est le troisième film de l'énigme.
et les deux autres :
Les 400 coups (François truffaut)
2001 l'odyssée de l'espace (Stanley Kubrick)

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

Je vous rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas uniquement de trouver 3 titres de film (ce qui vous en conviendrez serait trop facile et d'ailleurs c'est fait)) mais de résoudre l'énigme.


L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers, à son nombre de posts et a son classement dans le top 20 (qui se nomme en réalité le top 100).* 

[/QUOTE]
On n'a pas droit à un indice ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'énigme a t-elle un lien avec les personnes ayant autorité sur MacG ?  * [/quote
précise


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ohlala faudrait faire du plein temps avec ce truc j'y comprend plus rien, alors maintenant avec les trois films on peut résoudre l'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui et à l'aide dernier résumé. (tu l'as vu ?)
mais vous auriez aussi pu résoudre l'énigme et trouver le dernier film après.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ohlala faudrait faire du plein temps avec ce truc * 

[/QUOTE]
ben oui, pourquoi ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
On n'a pas droit à un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
allez pour te faire plaisir :

l'énigme a quand même une date de péremption, aussi ne tardez pas trop, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ben oui, pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et les courses


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et les courses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben t'as pas un mec qui les fait


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
allez pour te faire plaisir :

l'énigme a quand même une date de péremption, aussi ne tardez pas trop, on ne sait jamais.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, on dirait que j'aurais rien demandé


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'énigme a t-elle un lien avec les personnes ayant autorité sur MacG ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Avec un poste d'Administrateur de MacG pour mackie si il est sage, comme le MacG d'or d'honneur de Aricosec en quelque sorte, qu'on lui octroierait pour sevices rendus et publipostages sur les forums ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

C'est pas ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'suis trompé m'sieur ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers
* 

[/QUOTE]

Les tontons flingueurs ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Avec un poste d'Administrateur de MacG pour mackie si il est sage, comme le MacG d'or d'honneur de Aricosec en quelque sorte, qu'on lui octroierait pour sevices rendus et publipostages sur les forums ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
non 

mais je vous rappelle que la piste du rapport avec mackie est trouvée depuis un petit moment, creusez


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Donc reprenons. 
La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, Les 400 coups (François truffaut) et 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace (Stanley Kubrick) plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting du.film le Troisième homme (Carol Reed)

Peut-on reformuler ainsi ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Argh !! Trompage !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Les tontons flingueurs ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non

tous les films sont trouvés


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Argh !! Trompage !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai édité depuis


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Donc reprenons. 
La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, Les 400 coups (François truffaut) et 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace (Stanley Kubrick) plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting du.film le Troisième homme (Carol Reed)

Peut-on reformuler ainsi ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui 

c'est un bon début après faut tirer un peu les cheveux.

bon là faut que j'arrete de vous aider


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non 

mais je vous rappelle que la piste du rapport avec mackie est trouvée depuis un petit moment, creusez

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas une boite de vitesses de formule One moa...
I'm'faut un peu plus de temps... Arff !!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Mais que vient faire la MGZ là-dedans, dis le nous


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui 

c'est un bon début après faut tirer un peu les cheveux.

bon là faut que j'arrete de vous aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si en plus faut des diplômes de coiffure maintenant !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mais que vient faire la MGZ là-dedans, dis le nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un bon début après faut tirer un peu les cheveux.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi tu veux que je tire les cheveux de barba ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si en plus faut des diplômes de coiffure maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui il faut savoir les tirer et après les couper en quatre


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non  * 

[/QUOTE]
S'iiiiiiiiil te plaiiiiiiit


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi tu veux que je tire les cheveux de barba ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pour qu'elle trouve


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
S'iiiiiiiiil te plaiiiiiiit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

noooooooonnn


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

pour qu'elle trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il lui en reste déjà pas beaucoup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_on attend LucG ? Il aime bien finir les énigmes le Luc..._


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

noooooooonnn  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 le rôle de la MGZ est il important ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il lui en reste déjà pas beaucoup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on attend LucG ? Il aime bien finir les énigmes le Luc...






* 

[/QUOTE]

elle est presque finie


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

MGZ + mackie = ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Je vois rien d'autre...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 le rôle de la MGZ est il important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
reformule


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * MGZ + mackie = ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

précise


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * MGZ + mackie = ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je vois rien d'autre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

un petit effort


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
reformule
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie ne joue pas à la MGZ il flood


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
Comment ça : non ?!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Comment ça : non ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux une explication à ce "non", avec argumentations et schémas !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mackie ne joue pas à la MGZ il flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non et oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je veux une explication à ce "non", avec argumentations et schémas !!







* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non et oui
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça y est, ça le reprend...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

Ok le rôle de la MGZ est il important ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*reformule*

[/QUOTE]

Faut-il tenir compte de la MGZ ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça y est, ça le reprend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

vous ne pouvez pas savoir ce que c'est de devoir répondre par oui ou par non parfois. Ecartelé entre la crainte de vous envoyer sur une fausse piste et l'angoisse de vous aider


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec un sujet ouvert par mackie dans la MGZ (Jeu du calanbour stupide !) ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut-il tenir compte de la MGZ ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec un sujet ouvert par mackie dans la MGZ (Jeu du calanbour stupide !) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ma parole, c'est une manie !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ma parole, c'est une manie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non une nécessité


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Aurons nous la réponse ce soir ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Le rapport entre la MGZ et mackie, c'est le jeu ?

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> _Précise..._ 

[/QUOTE] 

La façon de poster de mackie qui s'apparente plus au jeu qu'autre chose ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Mackie flood à la MGZ ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Mackie ne peut participer au casting du troisième homme car il passe son temps à flooder


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Aurons nous la réponse ce soir ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Aurons nous la réponse ce soir ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
J'aimerai bien. Sinon RV va encore me faire des remarques quand je partirai...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mackie ne peut participer au casting du troisième homme car il passe son temps à flooder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, c'est une bonne piste


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le rapport entre la MGZ et mackie, c'est le jeu ?






* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La façon de poster de mackie qui s'apparente plus au jeu qu'autre chose ?








* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'aimerai bien. Sinon RV va encore me faire des remarques quand je partirai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
non non ce soir je suis fatigué


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui, c'est une bonne piste  * 

[/QUOTE]
Enfin


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai dit une piste


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Mackie ne peut participer au casting du troisième homme car il passe son temps à la MGZ (pour flooder)


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mackie ne peut participer au casting du troisième homme car il passe son temps à la MGZ (pour flooder)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non non ce soir je suis fatigué  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas pas partir comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on y arrive, 

Mackie manque de temps ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

je n'ai gardé (enfin il me semble) dans le résumé que l'essentiel (sauf le nom des cinéastes).
Servez-vous en


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vas pas partir comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on y arrive, 

Mackie manque de temps ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi ? je ne comprends pas la question


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
pourquoi ? je ne comprends pas la question  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie manque de temps pour participer au casting ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mackie manque de temps pour participer au casting ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je n'ai gardé (enfin il me semble) dans le résumé que l'essentiel (sauf le nom des cinéastes).
Servez-vous en  * 

[/QUOTE]








Qu'on se serve du résumé ou du nom des cinéastes ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Aurons nous la réponse ce soir ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas encore gagné.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 








Qu'on se serve du résumé ou du nom des cinéastes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

le nom des cinéastes ne fait pas vraiment partie du résumé. Il est là à titre informatif pour les passant


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Il est là à titre informatif pour les passant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour épater bonpat en quelque sorte.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pour épater bonpat en quelque sorte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
je n'ai cité personne


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je n'ai gardé (enfin il me semble) dans le résumé que l'essentiel (sauf le nom des cinéastes).
Servez-vous en  * 

[/QUOTE]
Stanley Kubrik
Carol Reed
François Truffaud 

on en fait quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je n'ai cité personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'assume.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Stanley Kubrik
Carol Reed
François Truffaud 

on en fait quoi ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

rien, ils sont là à titre informatif, c'est tout


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

J'assume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
moi aussi


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

rien, ils sont là à titre informatif, c'est tout  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'était juste pour faire joli.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Faut-il chercher un rapport entre "le troisième homme" (l'histoire) et la MGZ (le flood de mackie) ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Les 400 coups
2001 l'odyssée de l'espace
Le troisième homme














juste un tout petit indice stp


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Faut-il chercher un rapport entre "le troisième homme" (l'histoire) et la MGZ (le flood de mackie) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les 400 coups
2001 l'odyssée de l'espace
Le troisième homme













* 

[/QUOTE]
ce sont les films que vous avez trouvés et qui sont bien entendu des indices importants.

Je ne vais pas donner d'indice, je vais juste redire ce que vous avez trouvé : ils ne sont pas sur le même plan dans l'énoncé de l'énigme, et dans les questions/réponses


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Ça peut pas nous faire de mal de faire remonter le résumé à ce stade, parque là, on sèche. Les verres sont vides !!



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Il me semble qu'à ce stade un résumé s'impose afin de ne garder que l'essentiel

La devinette :

La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film.

Pour résoudre cette devinette, vous aviez besoin de trouver 3 titres de film. C'est fait.
Le troisième homme (Carol Reed) qui est le troisième film de l'énigme.
et les deux autres :
Les 400 coups (François truffaut)
2001 l'odyssée de l'espace (Stanley Kubrick)

Les sigles MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice et ils signifient respectivement :
-Metro Golwin Mayer
-MGZ, Mac Game Zone
-RKO, Radio-keith-Orpheum
Toutefois aucun des films n'a un rapport avec la MGZ.

Je vous rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas uniquement de trouver 3 titres de film (ce qui vous en conviendrez serait trop facile et d'ailleurs c'est fait)) mais de résoudre l'énigme.


L'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, mais liée à sa manie de poster à tort et à travers, à son nombre de posts et a son classement dans le top 20 (qui se nomme en réalité le top 100).

* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Mackie ne peut pas jouer "le troisième homme" car depuis, il n'est plus  classé troisième mais "second" au top des posteurs ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Pas la peine de me faire un résumé, ça n'as pas évolué.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mackie ne peut pas jouer "le troisième homme" car depuis, il n'est plus  classé troisième mais "second" au top des posteurs ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pas la peine de me faire un résumé, ça n'as pas évolué.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais HOOOO !!
Pendant que MÔssieur faisait le bo, on a trouver le troisième film nous, non mais des fois !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est gagné alors ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pas la peine de me faire un résumé, ça n'as pas évolué.  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais si
t'es parti deuis quand ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ce sont les films que vous avez trouvés et qui sont bien entendu des indices importants.

Je ne vais pas donner d'indice, je vais juste redire ce que vous avez trouvé : ils ne sont pas sur le même plan dans l'énoncé de l'énigme, et dans les questions/réponses  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en a deux au même niveau 

Les 400 coups et l'odyssée de l'espace 

et un à part le troisième homme 






  Mackie est le troisième homme ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est gagné alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

presque
t'oublies quelques détails


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais si
t'es parti deuis quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis une bonne heure pour aider Syquest avec ses problèmes de compression de fichier sur SE/30 ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il y en a deux au même niveau 

Les 400 coups et l'odyssée de l'espace 

et un à part le troisième homme 

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *   Mackie est le troisième homme ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
cela vient d'être éclairci par 'tanplan


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il y en a deux au même niveau 

Les 400 coups et l'odyssée de l'espace 

et un à part le troisième homme 







  Mackie est le troisième homme ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non Mackie n'est plus le troisième homme ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

presque
t'oublies quelques détails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Toujours à chipoter...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
cela vient d'être éclairci par 'tanplan  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça va si vite


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Toujours à chipoter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut bien que quelqu'un se dévoue pour jouer le mauvais rôle


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça va si vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça dépend des moments


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Vous postez vraiment comme des malades !
le temps que je me tape tous les trucs en retard, je suis arrivé trop tard (c'est à dire, après 'tanplan) pour dire que le mackie était second et pas troisème homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




est-ce que ça a à voir avec le fait que tu vas passer les 3000 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que les 400 coups, ça correspond à un nombre de posts ?

Même chose pour 2001

Si oui à l'une des précédentes, est-ce que ça a voir avec un nombre de posts dans la MGZ ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mackie ne peut pas jouer "le troisième homme" car depuis, il n'est plus  classé troisième mais "second" au top des posteurs ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'allais le dire


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Vous postez vraiment comme des malades !
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui on fatigue, le rythme ralentit, il faudrait des vitamines


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *est-ce que ça a à voir avec le fait que tu vas passer les 3000 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Est-ce que les 400 coups, ça correspond à un nombre de posts ?

Même chose pour 2001 * 

[/QUOTE]
oui
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
Si oui à l'une des précédentes, est-ce que ça a voir avec un nombre de posts dans la MGZ ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'allais le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Vous postez vraiment comme des malades !
le temps que je me tape tous les trucs en retard, je suis arrivé trop tard (c'est à dire, après 'tanplan) pour dire que le mackie était second et pas troisème homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

On est sauvé, voilà notre "finisseur" !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

On est sauvé, voilà notre "finisseur" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il a d'ailleurs commencé


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il a d'ailleurs commencé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je l'entend réfléchir d'ici... C'est beauuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Le 400 ème post dans un des forums est-il un post de Mackie ?

Même chose pour le 2001ème ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le 400 ème post dans un des forums est-il un post de Mackie ?
non

* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Même chose pour le 2001ème ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le 400 ème post dans un des forums est-il un post de Mackie ?

Même chose pour le 2001ème ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous atteignons de très hautes sphères, que de réflexion et de discernement


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Nous atteignons de très hautes sphères, que de réflexion et de discernement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et nous commençons à en voir la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espère j'ai sommeil


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le 400 ème post dans un des forums est-il un post de Mackie ?

Même chose pour le 2001ème ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est plus du tirage de cheveux là, c'est des confettis de postiches...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est plus du tirage de cheveux là, c'est des confettis de postiches... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ah oui ce n'est pas cela


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et nous commençons à en voir la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espère j'ai sommeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant tout dépend de toi


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant tout dépend de toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à dire ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Encore un petit effort de Luc et on y est...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Encore un petit effort de Luc et on y est... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

allez un travail d'équipe sur la fin


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'espère j'ai sommeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te couches tôt ?!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu te couches tôt ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui
et même parfois de bonne heure


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je l'entend réfléchir d'ici... C'est beauuuuuuuuuuu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]












 Y a erreur sur la personne : je sors de rentrer dans cocoa et j'ai la tête comme le truc qui faisait peur à Pascal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais à mon avis, on n'est pas très loin.

1)MGZ, c'est parce que [MGZ]Slug est le troisème homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

2)400/2001, c'est le nombre de posts dans un forum ?

3)400/2001, c'est le nombre de posts d'un forumeur ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

allez un travail d'équipe sur la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai plus d'idée... J'arrête pas de relire l'énigme mais j'ai plus de questions qui me viennent... Panne sèche.


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est à dire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu laisses mijoter ou tu te décides, nous nous attendons la réponse


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui
et même parfois de bonne heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Quand on lit la devinette, ca ne peut être qu'un titre de film ou alors c'est mal formulé ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu laisses mijoter ou tu te décides, nous nous attendons la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Va pas nous le fâcher toi !!
Après, il voudra plus jouer...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Quand on lit la devinette, ca ne peut être qu'un titre de film ou alors c'est mal formulé ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

AU LIT


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

1)MGZ, c'est parce que [MGZ]Slug est le troisème homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


2)400/2001, c'est le nombre de posts dans un forum ?

3)400/2001, c'est le nombre de posts d'un forumeur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


je serais tenté de répondre oui au moins à l'une mais je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre ce que tu veux dire exactement. Comme les réponses manquent de nuances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, les questions doivent être précises


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Quand on lit la devinette, ca ne peut être qu'un titre de film ou alors c'est mal formulé ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est Slave comme énigme...
Dés que tu trouves une réponse, t'as une autre énigme plus petite qui sort et ainsi de suite...


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

je sais pas pourquoi j'aime de moins en moins ces jeux


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu laisses mijoter ou tu te décides, nous nous attendons la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as vraiment pas de patience, Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut aussi renverser les rôles : on est les plus nombreux, on continue à poser des questions stupides pendant des jours et des nuits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le RV, on le retrouve à la rubrique des faits-divers : "il larde sa victime de 2001 coups de couteau, les psychiatres de la police s'interrogent sur ses motivations, ils sont aux 400 coups. En plus de la victime et de l'assasin, ils recherchent un troisième homme."


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je sais pas pourquoi j'aime de moins en moins ces jeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
t'inquiète, la prochaine est sur bonpat.


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'as vraiment pas de patience, Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut aussi renverser les rôles : on est les plus nombreux, on continue à poser des questions stupides pendant des jours et des nuits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le RV, on le retrouve à la rubrique des faits-divers : "il larde sa victime de 2001 coups de couteau, les psychiatres de la police s'interrogent sur ses motivations, ils sont aux 400 coups. En plus de la victime et de l'assasin, ils recherchent un troisième homme."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il l'aura voulu


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

mais a quand celle sur 'tanplan


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu laisses mijoter ou tu te décides, nous nous attendons la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne vais quand même pas livrer la réponse si près du but.
Vous ne vous le pardonneriez pas.
C'est un peu comme à vélo mettre pied à terre un peu avant le haut de la côte : sur le coup on est content et après on le regrette le reste de sa vie


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * mais a quand celle sur 'tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu peux toujours en lancer une...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je ne vais quand mêm pas livrer la répons esi près du but.
Vous ne vous le pardonneriez pas.
C'est un peu comme à vélo mettre pied à terre un peu avant le haut de la côte : sur le coup on est content et après on le regrette le reste de sa vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

*SADIQUE*


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Quand on lit la devinette, ca ne peut être qu'un titre de film ou alors c'est mal formulé ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
non ça n'est pas un titre de film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y avait 3 films justifiés par un (si je puis dire) "raisonnement".


et c'est très bien formulé


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

1) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts de Mackie dans un forum ?
2)400 est-ce le nombre de posts d'un autre posteur dans un forum ?
3) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts totals dans un forum ?

4) les mêmes 3 questions pour 2001, évidemment.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu peux toujours en lancer une... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais ça risque de faire des victimes


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je sais pas pourquoi j'aime de moins en moins ces jeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à cette heure ci que l'on arrive ,


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Plus on avance, moins j'y vois...
Quelqu'un à un chiffon pour mes lunettes ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts de Mackie dans un forum ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

j'en ai fait un peu partout


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts de Mackie dans un forum ?
2)400 est-ce le nombre de posts d'un autre posteur dans un forum ?
3) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts totals dans un forum ?

4) les mêmes 3 questions pour 2001, évidemment.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vas y Luc G, tu vas y arriver


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'as vraiment pas de patience, Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut aussi renverser les rôles : on est les plus nombreux, on continue à poser des questions stupides pendant des jours et des nuits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le RV, on le retrouve à la rubrique des faits-divers : "il larde sa victime de 2001 coups de couteau, les psychiatres de la police s'interrogent sur ses motivations, ils sont aux 400 coups. En plus de la victime et de l'assasin, ils recherchent un troisième homme."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais ça risque de faire des victimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ou des jaloux.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

ça c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Réponds donc à mes questions au lieu de lire mes conneries


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça c'est toi qui le dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, mais je ne le suis pas.


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'en ai fait un peu partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour, la motocrotte !


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Réponds donc à mes questions au lieu de lire mes conneries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A qui tu causes


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts de Mackie dans un forum ?
2)400 est-ce le nombre de posts d'un autre posteur dans un forum ?
3) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts totals dans un forum ?

4) les mêmes 3 questions pour 2001, évidemment.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Je rajoute un "4" : c'est le nombre de posts pour un sujet ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts de Mackie dans un forum ?
2)400 est-ce le nombre de posts d'un autre posteur dans un forum ?
3) 400 est-ce le nombre de posts totals dans un forum ?

4) les mêmes 3 questions pour 2001, évidemment.   * 

[/QUOTE]

1 je peux presque répondre oui
2 non
3 non

4/ presque oui, non non


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Bonjour, la motocrotte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'aime pas ces sous entendut


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A qui tu causes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

À RV, bien sûr. J'ai oublié de citer.
Maintenant si tu connais la réponse à l'énigme, Barbarella, tu peux la donner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Non, pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête !


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'en ai fait un peu partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Réponds donc à mes questions au lieu de lire mes conneries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'aime pas ces sous entendut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça sent mais c'est pas vraiment tendu.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je rajoute un "4" : c'est le nombre de posts pour un sujet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

À RV, bien sûr. J'ai oublié de citer.
Maintenant si tu connais la réponse à l'énigme, Barbarella, tu peux la donner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Non, pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne voudrais surtout pas te priver de ce plaisir


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

1 je peux presque répondre oui
2 non
3 non

4/ presque oui, non non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu les as comptés ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne voudrais surtout pas te priver de ce plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

allez barbarella j'ai sommeil


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

1 je peux presque répondre oui
2 non
3 non

4/ presque oui, non non  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pour les "400", les "2001", ou les deux, tes réponses ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu les as comptés ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ce n'est pas pour ça le presque


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Bon, vous forces un peu, vous autres ?
Je fais ce que je peux, je vois qu'on est près mais j'ai un peu la flemme de fouiller dans les forums. D'ailleurs :

Faut-il fouiller dans les forums pour comprendre l'énigme ?
(non voulant dire que ce n'est plus la peine)


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pour les "400", les "2001", ou les deux, tes réponses ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour les 400 et les 2001 donc les deux


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon, vous forces un peu, vous autres ?
Je fais ce que je peux, je vois qu'on est près mais j'ai un peu la flemme de fouiller dans les forums. D'ailleurs :

Faut-il fouiller dans les forums pour comprendre l'énigme ?
(non voulant dire que ce n'est plus la peine)   * 

[/QUOTE]
qu'est-ce que t'appelles fouiller ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

sinon j'aurai tendance à dire que ce n'est plus la peine


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pour les 400 et les 2001 donc les deux  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pose pas les bonnes questions...!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'aime pas ces sous entendut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiète, je pourrais dire la même chose pour moi  (même si c'est à moins grande échelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je pose pas les bonnes questions...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si pourquoi ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Je crois que c'est bon maintenant, donne nous la réponse que nous allions dormir tranquillement, je voulais pas, mais je déclare forfait, donc j'attends, pas trop longtemps


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

si pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Parce qu'on est tout près et qu'on avance plus...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je crois que c'est bon maintenant, donne nous la réponse que nous allions dormir tranquillement, je voulais pas, mais je déclare forfait, donc j'attends, pas trop longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Nononononononnononononon !!
Si on ne trouve pas ce soir, on terminera demain...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je crois que c'est bon maintenant, donne nous la réponse que nous allions dormir tranquillement, je voulais pas, mais je déclare forfait, donc j'attends, pas trop longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ce serait trop dommage si près du but


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Nononononononnononononon !!
Si on ne trouve pas ce soir, on terminera demain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non je n'attend pas demain c'est ce soir


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Parce qu'on est tout près et qu'on avance plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
allez je vous aide un peu, il suffit de changer très legèrement les 2 questions de Luc où j'ai répondu presque oui, ou vous ne pourrez pas faire la bonne opération


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
qu'est-ce que t'appelles fouiller ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

est-ce qu'il faut avoir lu certains posts (hors ceux de ce fil) pour trouver la réponse à l'énigme.


Autre question :

Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres mots dans ton énigme originale que Mackie, [MGZ]Slug qui aient à voir directement avec les forums.


Par exemple, RKO fait-il référence aussi aux forums ? (en plus d'être une maison de production) ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Faut-il fouiller dans les forums pour comprendre l'énigme ?
(non voulant dire que ce n'est plus la peine)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait un peu long. Et j'ai l'impression qu'on ne connait pas assez Mackie ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce qu'il faut avoir lu certains posts (hors ceux de ce fil) pour trouver la réponse à l'énigme.
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres mots dans ton énigme originale que Mackie, [MGZ]Slug qui aient à voir directement avec les forums. * 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Par exemple, RKO fait-il référence aussi aux forums ? (en plus d'être une maison de production) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
allez je vous aide un peu, il suffit de changer très legèrement les 2 questions de Luc où j'ai répondu presque oui, ou vous ne pourrez pas faire la bonne opération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il craque !! Il donne des indices !!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le nombre 2 a une importance ?

Est-ce que faire des opérations arithmétiques pourrait aider ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il craque !! Il donne des indices !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On va l'avoir à l'usure


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il craque !! Il donne des indices !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était déjà donné, j'ai simplement reformulé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Faut-il faire une multiplication ? 400 x 2001 = ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou racine carrée de 2001/ l'hypothénuse des posts de MAckinside ?

Pffft. Appelez moi quand vous avez la réponse, moi j'en peux plus


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le nombre 2 a une importance ?

Est-ce que faire des opérations arithmétiques pourrait aider ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais oui, tu continues et tu nous dones la réponse demain


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

400 est le nombre de posts de mackie dans un sujet ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 400 est le nombre de posts de mackie dans un sujet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 400 est le nombre de posts de mackie dans un sujet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois bien que barba l'avait posée cette question en plus...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Faut-il faire une multiplication ? 400 x 2001 = ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Ou racine carrée de 2001/ l'hypothénuse des posts de MAckinside ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pffft. Appelez moi quand vous avez la réponse, moi j'en peux plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
moi aussi je fatigue


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

RV, peut-on espérer avoir la réponse ce soir ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le nombre 2 a une importance ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que faire des opérations arithmétiques pourrait aider ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais oui, tu continues et tu nous dones la réponse demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

peut être ce soir


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * RV, peut-on espérer avoir la réponse ce soir ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

j'espère, ça me semble tout proche


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

2001 + 400 + 3 = 2404


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *

Est-ce que faire des opérations arithmétiques pourrait aider ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *

oui   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je redoutais cette réponse...!!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Faut-il faire une multiplication ? 400 x 2001 = ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ou racine carrée de 2001/ l'hypothénuse des posts de MAckinside ?

Pffft. Appelez moi quand vous avez la réponse, moi j'en peux plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, Finn a fini de traîner à Jaude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant la solution, va donc vérifier "hypothénuse" sur le dictionnaire, si tu veux pas qu'on te confonde avec Mackie


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 2001 + 400 + 3 = 2404  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 2001 + 400 + 3 = 2404  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'es la réponse ?!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

On peut en faire des calculs avant de trouver quelquechose ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je redoutais cette réponse...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
une tout petite opération


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'es la réponse ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pas tout à fait, tu oublies encore certains détails


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

La participation de Mackie au bar, alors que celui-ci a atteint 2001 sujets (au moment de ton énigme), ça a à voir avec la choucroute ?

Dans ce cas, faudrait regarder le forume qui a passé 400 fils dans les temps ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'es la réponse ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Hééééééé ouiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La participation de Mackie au bar, alors que celui-ci a atteint 2001 sujets (au moment de ton énigme), ça a à voir avec la choucroute ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Dans ce cas, faudrait regarder le forume qui a passé 400 fils dans les temps ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
une tout petite opération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
(2001 + 400) x 3 = 7200 ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Hééééééé ouiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pas encore


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
(2001 + 400) x 3 = 7200 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
(2001 + 400) x 3 = 7200 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
(2001 + 400) x 3 = 7200 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
7200 étant le nombre de posts de mackie quand tu as lancé l'énigme ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Hééééééé ouiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Laquelle ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
7200 étant le nombre de posts de mackie quand tu as lancé l'énigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Caisse à savons et limonade !! Je suis fourbu !!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
(2001 + 400) x 3 = 7200 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as utilisé excel


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
7200 étant le nombre de posts de mackie quand tu as lancé l'énigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
effectivement à peu de chose près, mais ton opération est un hasard.
Elle ne s'inscrit d'ailleurs pas dans l'énigme


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Laquelle ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mouahahahahaahahahaahahahaaaaaaaaaa...au secooouuuuuuuuur...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as utilisé excel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai mis mon vieux G3 et le performa de ma soeur sur le coup pour faire les calculs.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Laquelle ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
de quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la communauté du projet Seti@Home pourrait nous aider dans ces calculs ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai mis mon vieux G3 et le performa de ma soeur sur le coup pour faire les calculs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça se voit


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Il y a une histoire de date ?

Il y a une soustraction à faire ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la communauté du projet Seti@Home pourrait nous aider dans ces calculs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

est-ce que 24 04 

est une date ?

une heure ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y a une histoire de date ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y a une soustraction à faire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

est-ce que le chiffre à obtenir est la moyenne de posts du mackie par jour depuis son inscription ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

24 - 4 = 20


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Une différence entre le nombre de posts de deux posteurs ?

entre le nombre de posts de mackie entre 2 dates ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * est-ce que 24 04 

est une date ?

une heure ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non
non


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

(2001 x 400) / 3 = 266800 = nombre de post de mackie à la fin de l'année ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le chiffre à obtenir est la moyenne de posts du mackie par jour depuis son inscription ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

C'est idiot, ce que je raconte : il a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de date ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 24 - 4 = 20  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Une différence entre le nombre de posts de deux posteurs ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *entre le nombre de posts de mackie entre 2 dates ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant la date d'inscription de Mackie sur le forum est le 20/02/2000


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

(2001 - 400) - 3 = 1597 ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * (2001 x 400) / 3 = 266800 = nombre de post de mackie à la fin de l'année ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

C'est un palindrome


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * (2001 - 400) - 3 = 1597 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je remet le performa et le G3 sur le coup !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

pourtant la date d'inscription de Mackie sur le forum est le 20/02/2000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je n'avais pas fait attention
c'est un garçon que l'on découvre de jours en jour


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * (2001 - 400) - 3 = 1597 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est idiot, ce que je raconte    * 

[/QUOTE]


Nan, rien...


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Bon reste à trouver les deux posteurs.

Est-ce que cette différence est à faire à la date de l'énigme ?

même chose à la date du post 100 ?

Pour les autres, foulez-vous un peu : ça devrait être entre mackie et [MGZ]Slug mais je vois pas trop, avec Alem alors, vous en pensez quoi (si vous pensez encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Je commence à fatiguer là... J'ai dépassé les 150 posts aujourd'hui...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon reste à trouver les deux posteurs.

Est-ce que cette différence est à faire à la date de l'énigme ?

même chose à la date du post 100 ?

Pour les autres, foulez-vous un peu : ça devrait être entre mackie et [MGZ]Slug mais je vois pas trop, avec Alem alors, vous en pensez quoi (si vous pensez encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE] 














c'est nerveux


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *  (si vous pensez encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça fait belle lurette que mon neurone factice ne fait plus illusion.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon reste à trouver les deux posteurs.

Est-ce que cette différence est à faire à la date de l'énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *même chose à la date du post 100 ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
? je ne comprend pas

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Pour les autres, foulez-vous un peu : ça devrait être entre mackie et [MGZ]Slug mais je vois pas trop, avec Alem alors, vous en pensez quoi (si vous pensez encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
il y a une question là dedans ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-ce que je voulais dire déjà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui !

La place de Jaude LucG ? Ca fait un bout de temps que je n'y suis pas allé (de plus c'est tout en travaux parait-il 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Ah oui et puis désolé pour l'hypothénus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est Pythagore qui doit se retourner dans sa tombe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, RV, est-ce que Thalès peut nous aider pour l'énigme ?
Et google ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bah quoi ? Elles vous plaisent pas mes questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Moi je donne juste des raisons pour flooder un peu plus


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Bon maintenant, il suffit, la réponse


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 














c'est nerveux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]


























moi aussi


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

Bah quoi ? Elles vous plaisent pas mes questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Moi je donne juste des raisons pour flooder un peu plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On flood pas MÔssieur, c'est un sujet on ne peut plus sérieux ici !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Sinon, RV, est-ce que Thalès peut nous aider pour l'énigme ?
Et google ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
non
non


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je commence à fatiguer là... J'ai dépassé les 150 posts aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas honte de passer tes journées à  dire des âneries devant un écran au lieu de faire des choses intelligentes :l la sieste, bailler aux corneilles, faire l'apéro, lire Musil, écouter Sclavis, aller chercher des asperges sauvages, aller au carnaval de Limoux, regarder les anneaux de Saturne au téléscope...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


























moi aussi  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors vas y


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon maintenant, il suffit, la réponse 




* 

[/QUOTE]

mais vous n'avez qu'à la cueillir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle a quasiment été dite


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je commence à fatiguer là... J'ai dépassé les 150 posts aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dois pas être loin, mais les doigts suivent encore ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant ces trois nombres ne m'inspirent pas grand chose. A moins que ce ne soit une date bizarre genre 400 mars 2001 ...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors vas y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
où?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais vous n'avez qu'à la cueillir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle a quasiment été dite  * 

[/QUOTE]

MÔssieur chipote encore !!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Il devait y avoir 2401 posts d'écarts entre Mackie et [MGZ]Slug à la date de l'énigme ?

(la question sur le top 100, c'était au cas où ça aurait été non pour la première)


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

MÔssieur chipote encore !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous avez 2 ou 3 trucs à ranger et c'est tout


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il devait y avoir 2401 posts d'écarts entre Mackie et [MGZ]Slug à la date de l'énigme ?

(la question sur le top 100, c'était au cas où ça aurait été non pour la première)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tant que ça ? Et le 3 sert à quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On flood pas MÔssieur, c'est un sujet on ne peut plus sérieux ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mes plus humbles excuses alors mais il faut dire que lorsque je fais un post, aussitôt après 2 nouvelles pages de posts ont été faites dans mon dos, alors....


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous avez 2 ou 3 trucs à ranger et c'est tout  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dit tout de suite qu'on est bordélique aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_On se croirait au Burger Quizz..._


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il devait y avoir 2401 posts d'écarts entre Mackie et [MGZ]Slug à la date de l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

De toutes façons, comment on fait pour vérifier les écarts entre posteurs à la date de l'énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Zaaaraaa ! au parloir, tout de suite !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Ayé j'ai trouvé !!!!! C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais ....


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

RV, est-ce que tes stats sont basées sur le top 100 qui avait été posté dans le bar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Dit tout de suite qu'on est bordélique aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On se croirait au Burger Quizz...









* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention on ne touche pas au burger quizz ! BOn, c'est vrai qu'il faut 250 posts avant d'organiser un match (n'est-ce pas LucG ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais bon....


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il devait y avoir 2401 posts d'écarts entre Mackie et [MGZ]Slug à la date de l'énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

gagné 
la réponse exacte était les 2401 augmentés des cameos car il était à la fois impossible d'obtenir le nombre exact avec des titres de films connus et  le chiffre évoluait sans cesse, il était entre 2600 et  2700


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Bravo Luc G !!!!
C'est GA-GNÉÉÉÉÉÉéééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

gagné 
la réponse exacte était les 2401 augmentés des cameos car il était à la fois impossible d'obtenir le nombre exact avec des titres de films connus et  le chiffre évoluait sans cesse, il était entre 2600 et  2700  * 

[/QUOTE]

Luc G Le Finisseur, le bien nommé


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * RV, est-ce que tes stats sont basées sur le top 100 qui avait été posté dans le bar ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non j'ai regardé le jour de l'énigme
pour le top 100 ce qui était important c'est que le classemnt des 3 premiers n'ait pas changé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Bon et qu'est-ce qu'il gagne le sieur (Lessieur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) LucG ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

On va pouvoir dormir du sommeil du juste, le devoir bien accompli.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon et qu'est-ce qu'il gagne le sieur (Lessieur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) LucG ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
ON gagne !! C'est un travail d'équipe !! Non mais !!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

Bonne nuit à tous.

RV, ne te casse pas trop la tête pour la prochaine énigme, ménage toi


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

Bon, pour moi, ce sera un armagnac : je vous laisse 5', le temps de me servir.

Barbarella, va faire un petit footing avant de te coucher pour te calmer les nerfs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Tanplan, fais comme moi, sers-toi à boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RV, t'as droit à toute notre considération et bravo à ton coiffeur qui t'a si bien appris à sortir des trucs tirés par les cheveux (coupés en 4, les cheveux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonne nuit à tous.

* 

[/QUOTE]
Bonne idée...

@ + tout le monde


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

merci à vous tous pour votre sympathique participation,
bravo.

J'aimerai savoir un ou 2 trucs :

'tanplan : pourquoi as-tu parlé d'Orson Welles, Luc de truffaut ? et melaure du chiffre 2 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la liste des indices attendra demain, car je suis vraiment vanné


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
'Tanplan, fais comme moi, sers-toi à boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as raison, faut pas se coucher à chaud comme ça, on attrape du mal.

Un armagnac aussi pour moi, double.


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
ON gagne !! C'est un travail d'équipe !! Non mais !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Farpaitement !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Même si barbarella nous a pas beaucoup aidé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonne nuit à tous.

RV, ne te casse pas trop la tête pour la prochaine énigme, ménage toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

merci de prendre soin de ma santé,
bonne nuit


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * merci à vous tous pur votre sympathique participation,
bravo.

J'aimerai savoir un ou 2 trucs :

'tanplan : pourquoi as-tu parlé d'Orson Welles, Luc de truffaut ? et melaure du chiffre 2 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la liste des indices attendra demain, car je suis vraiment vanné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu veux pas savoir aussi pour Kubrick ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux pas savoir aussi pour Kubrick ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Un grand MERCI à tous quand même pour cette agréable parie de cache-cache, c'était très plaisant.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux pas savoir aussi pour Kubrick ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Kubrick je pense que c'est à partir du chiffre 2, non ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

C'était vraiment tiré par les cheveux ... et approximatif. Bon on va pouvoir se reposer ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Kubrick je pense que c'est à partir du chiffre 2, non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
ben non, j'ai même pas fait attention à cet indice... Il était sorti juste avant ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Un grand MERCI à tous quand même pour cette agréable parie de cache-cache, c'était très plaisant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
tout à fait, ça fait au moins 3 heurs que j'avais décidé d'aller au lit et je n'ai pas vu le temps passé


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
'tanplan : pourquoi as-tu parlé d'Orson Welles, Luc de truffaut ? et melaure du chiffre 2 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai failli te répondre que je n'en avais plus la moindre idée : ça remonte à ... plus longtemps que ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis pas capable, pour l'heure, de te garantir ça mais il y a des chances que ce soit lié au fait que Truffaut ait joué dans Rencontres du troisième type ou alors j'ai d'abord pensé aux 400 coups (à cause du nombre toujours) et j'ai embrayé sur l'autre film à cause du 3.

Je ne suis pas revenu sur les 400 coups parce que (comme je l'ai dit plus tard), je ne voyais pas le lien pour ce film.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Pour Orson Welles, je suis parti de la RKO je crois...
Me souviens plus très bien en détail là, il faudrait que je reprenne les pages du début pour me remettre dans l'ambiance...


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
ben non, j'ai même pas fait attention à cet indice... Il était sorti juste avant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui et tu as dit : 20 ?    200 ?    2000 ?  et à la question suivante Kubrick ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui et tu as dit : 20 ?    200 ?    2000 ?  et à la question suivante Kubrick ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouiiiii !! 
En écrivant 2000, j'ai pensé à 2001 et kubrick, c'est ça, t'avais raison.


----------



## maousse (16 Mars 2003)

ouhaou ! ça a chauffé dur ce soir.... 

(vous savez que le chat, ça existe ?) 

non non , c'est pas que j'aime casser les ambiances de folie, mais presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonsoir tout le monde !


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pour Orson Welles, je suis parti de la RKO je crois...
Me souviens plus très bien en détail là, il faudrait que je reprenne les pages du début pour me remettre dans l'ambiance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah oui ce serait assez logique, vu que citizen Kane a été produit par la RKO.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Bon, RV va encore dire que je me couche tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais là, j'y vais pour de bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne rêverie à tous.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * ouhaou ! ça a chauffé dur ce soir.... 

(vous savez que le chat, ça existe ?) 

non non , c'est pas que j'aime casser les ambiances de folie, mais presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonsoir tout le monde !  * 

[/QUOTE]

bonsoir,

on peut pas faire ça sur le chat
faut relire, faire des résumés, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça a chauffé beaucoup ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

moi aussi bonne nuit


----------



## maousse (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * ça a chauffé beaucoup ?  * 

[/QUOTE]je débarque, mais les souris et les claviers, oui, apparemment.... les compteurs de posts, aussi... au bowling aussi, mais rien à voir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

STRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEE  !!!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * STRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEE  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

T'arrive encore à viser à cet heure là ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Oui oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'en vais même chercher mon vieux T-shirt "   bowling montluçonais"


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

pour terminer votre travail d'équipe : la liste des découvertes :


bonpat : MGM, MGZ, RKO sont un indice

bonpat : l'énigme n'est pas en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie

barbarella : signification des sigles : MGM, MGZ, RKO

Luc G : nombre de films à trouver pour résoudre l'énigme : 3

krystof : 2 des films sont en N&amp;B

Luc G : l'énigme est liée à une des qualités de mackie

baax : le troisième film a été produit par la MGM ou la RKO

Luc G : l'énigme est liée à la manie de poster à tord et à travers de mackie

'tanplan : _ le troisième homme_ de Carol Reed est un des films de l'énigme








'tanplan : _ le troisième homme_  est le troisième film de l'énigme celui dans lequel mackie n'aurait pas pu jouer.

bonpat : il y a des nombres et classement dans les titres des films 

barbarella : Rapport avec le nombre de posts

barbarella : Rapport avec la place dans le top 20

bonpat : il y a des nombres et classement dans les titres des 3 films

Luc G : Truffaut a un rapport avec les films

Luc G : L'un des 2 autres films est _Les 400 coups_








barbarella : Que _Les 400 coups_ soit le premier ou le second film n'est pas important

melaure : il y a un 2 dans le titre du dernier film

'tanplan : le dernier film est de Kubrick

'tanplan : le dernier film est _2001 l'odyssée de l'espace_








barbarella : il faut tenir compte de la MGZ

barbarella : ce n'est pas par manque de temps que mackie ne peut pas participer au casting du _troisième homme_

'tanplan : mackie ne peut pas participer au casting du _troisième homme_ car il est classé 2ème dans le top 100

Luc G : les titres  _Les 400 coups_ et  _2001 l'odyssée de l'espace_ ont un rapport avec un nombre de posts

Luc G : MGZ a un rapport avec [MGZ] Slug qui est troisième au classement

Luc G : il y a des opérations mathématiques à faire

barbarella : 2001+ 400 = 2401

Luc G : il y a une soustraction à faire

Luc G : on doit obtenir une différence de posts entre deux posteurs

Luc G : la différence de post est entre mackie et  [MGZ] Slug le jour du lancement de l'énigme.


merci et bravo


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'était vraiment tiré par les cheveux ... et approximatif. Bon on va pouvoir se reposer ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

dis tout de suite que j'ai l'esprit tordu et que je ne sais pas compter


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ah oui ce serait assez logique, vu que citizen Kane a été produit par la RKO.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tout à fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis parti donc sur la RKO où j'ai vu qu'ils avaient produit "Citizen Kane", et Orson Welles me semblait correspondre à tes goûts cinématographiques. Après "Citizen Kane", il y avait "Le troisième Homme"... Et voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était un peu du pif je te l'accorde.


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

gagné 


[/QUOTE]

Et merde, j'arrive trop tard ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Heureusement que j'étais là les gars quand même, vous avez vu ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tout à fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis parti donc sur la RKO où j'ai vu qu'ils avaient produit "Citizen Kane", et Orson Welles me semblait correspondre à tes goûts cinématographiques. Après "Citizen Kane", il y avait "Le troisième Homme"... Et voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était un peu du pif je te l'accorde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais cité la RKO pour mettre sur la piste des vieux films, et j'avais vérifié qu'ils n'avaient pas produit un des 3 films 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais j'avoue que je n'étais pas allé jusqu'à vérifier pour Orson Welles.
Mais tu as sans doute raison, Welles faisant partie de mes goûts cinématographiques, ce fut sans doute inconscient et tu en as profité, donc bravo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une petite précision sur _The third man_ : Welles n'y était qu'acteur et n'a pas participé à la réalisation, malgré certains bruits qui ont courru sur cela.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Et merde, j'arrive trop tard ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il n'y a pas que là que tu sois arrivé trop tard, si j'en crois certains.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Heureusement que j'étais là les gars quand même, vous avez vu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

on t'as vu


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Mais tu as sans doute raison, Welles faisant partie de mes goûts cinématographiques, ce fut sans doute inconscient et tu en as profité, donc bravo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas une raison pour "corser" la prochaine, on a déjà assez de mal comme ça...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il n'y a pas que là que tu sois arrivé trop tard, si j'en crois certains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
En plein "jetlag" le bonpat !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'ets pas une raison pour "corser" la prochaine, on a déjà assez de mal comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]









  3000   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







non je la prévois plus simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on attend un bon raccord lumière pour la prochaine prise et on y va

Il faut aussi que je révise un peu


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * pour terminer votre travail d'équipe : la liste des découvertes :
krystof : 2 des films sont en N&amp;B
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'veux pas dire, mais tout est parti de là quand même.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 









  3000   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







non je la prévois plus simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça te fait une moyenne de combien de posts par énigme ?
Parce que ça file à une vitesse...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non je la prévois plus simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on attend un bon raccord lumière pour la prochaine prise et on y va

Il faut aussi que je révise un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La semaine va être chargée...
Entre le burger quizz et tes énigmes... On va chauffer la bande passante !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut aussi que je révise un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On est tous prêts.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

J'veux pas dire, mais tout est parti de là quand même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
effectivement, il s'agissait d'un indice non négligeable


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ça te fait une moyenne de combien de posts par énigme ?
Parce que ça file à une vitesse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

avec ou sans les résumés ?


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
effectivement, il s'agissait d'un indice non négligeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Malheureusement, je ne suis pas reconnu à la hauteur de mon talent


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
effectivement, il s'agissait d'un indice non négligeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que savoir qu'Aldo Maccione n'avait pas de rapport avec l'énigme nous a évité de perdre beaucoup de temps !!


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Malheureusement, je ne suis pas reconnu à la hauteur de mon talent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est souvent comme cela
il faut en prendre son parti et voir le monde d'en haut


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

La semaine va être chargée...
Entre le burger quizz et tes énigmes... On va chauffer la bande passante !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu pense qu'on risque les remontrances ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

On est tous prêts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
moi pas encore
un ptit problème de mise en plis, comme dirait Deleuze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pardon comme aurait dit


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu pense qu'on risque les remontrances ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ce serait malvenu à mon  avis mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
moi pas encore
un ptit problème de mise en plis * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu les testes sur toi avant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Doit pas te rester grand chose sur le caillou...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

J'veux pas dire, mais tout est parti de là quand même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Soit...
Nous avions un finisseur en la personne de Luc G, nous avons donc maintenant un starter : kristof !!


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Soit...
Nous avions un finisseur en la personne de Luc G, nous avons donc maintenant un starter : kristof !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

je vois que vous commencez à vous organiser.
Il faudrait peut-être que je complexifie


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ce serait malvenu à mon  avis mais sait-on jamais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

avec tout ce qu'on lit dans les journaux


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu les testes sur toi avant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Doit pas te rester grand chose sur le caillou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

pour les postiches c'est mieux


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je vois que vous commencez à vous organiser.
Il faudrait peut-être que je complexifie



* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne sais pas si c'est nécessaire... nous sommes à chaque énigme plus nombreux mais la solution n'arrive pas plus vite pour autant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Je n'en tire aucune déduction hein ?!_


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

avec tout ce qu'on lit dans les journaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben justement, ça nous change un peu, grâce à toi.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne sais pas si c'est nécessaire... nous sommes à chaque énigme plus nombreux  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu penses qu'on va devoir refuser du monde ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu penses qu'on va devoir refuser du monde ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi donc ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ben justement, ça nous change un peu, grâce à toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

merci


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi donc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non, je pensais que tu disais qu'on était trop nombreux dans tes conclusions pas tirées


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi donc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça te fera un peu plus de réponses à poster, c'est tout, mais c'est plus sympa quand plusieurs personnes jouent en même temps, non ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non, je pensais que tu disais qu'on était trop nombreux dans tes conclusions pas tirées  * 

[/QUOTE]
Au contraire... Plus on est de fous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis, comme ça, il y a toujours quelqu'un à poser une question quand les autres réfléchissent ou sèchent.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça te fera un peu plus de réponses à poster, c'est tout, mais c'est plus sympa quand plusieurs personnes jouent en même temps, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
tout à fait
c'est plus rigolo sauf que l'actualisation des post lus ne fonctionnant plus très bien, il m'arrive de devoir retourner en arrière pour un post oublié


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non, je pensais que tu disais qu'on était trop nombreux dans tes conclusions pas tirées  * 

[/QUOTE]









"Qu'on était pas plus vifs plutôt..."


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
tout à fait
c'est plus rigolo sauf que l'actualisation des post lus ne fonctionnant plus très bien, il m'arrive de devoir retourner en arrière pour un post oublié  * 

[/QUOTE]
Faut bien que tu bosses aussi un peu.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 









"Qu'on était pas plus vifs plutôt..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oh les titres des films sont tombés assez vite.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Faut bien que tu bosses aussi un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oh mais je bosse
enregistrer les réponses, préparer les résumés, peser le oui et le non


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oh les titres des films sont tombés assez vite.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais l'énigme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Arffff !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]

personne ne répond ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai déjà donné


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai déjà donné  * 

[/QUOTE]
Des indices ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Des indices ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
bien sûr


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

re-coucou


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

re


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)




----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

là on va dire que je floode


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * là on va dire que je floode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * là on va dire que je floode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_mais non, c'est pas toi, aujourd'hui c'est moi !!!  _


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
t'es sûre ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

mais non, c'est pas toi, aujourd'hui c'est moi !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon, j'ai eu peur


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
t'es sûre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est si difficile que ça de répondre oui


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est si difficile que ça de répondre oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
moi j'y arrive facilement pourtant.
pas plus tard qu'il y a 5 minutes dans la sixième


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
moi j'y arrive facilement pourtant.
pas plus tard qu'il y a 5 minutes dans la sixième  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai vu


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bien!


----------

